# Is the D* Wireless CCK a type G or N device?



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Does anyone know if the DirecTV's Wireless CCK is a type N wireless bridge? 
What type of wireless security is supported?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

allenn said:


> Does anyone know if the DirecTV's Wireless CCK is a type N wireless bridge?
> What type of wireless security is supported?


I haven't connected it to a type N router, but I think others in the test group did. Not sure they work in the 5 GHz band, though.
Those that used long security keys had to enter them in through the GUI.
Connecting the CCK with ethernet should let you get into the GUI


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, the wireless CCK works very well at 5Ghz. I'm using WPA2 Personal / AES.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

Do I need to set my main router as mixed, G and N, or can I set it as N only? I do not have any G wireless bridges or other devices. Linksys said my wireless network will perform better if N only. 

The wireless CCK is limited to a 26 character key, so I had to change the key in 8 devices. Is there a way to enter > 26 characters?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

allenn said:


> The wireless CCK is limited to a 26 character key, so I had to change the key in 8 devices. Is there a way to enter > 26 characters?


The receiver software is the limiting factor.
Logging into the CCK's GUI allows for longer character strings.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> The receiver software is the limiting factor.
> Logging into the CCK's GUI allows for longer character strings.


How do you get to the wireless CCK's GUI? Currently, I can access the WCCK through the HR24's Network Setup or unplug and replug it. In either case, you can enter hidden SSID and the security key, limited to 26 characters. I looked through the User Guide, but I cannot find GUI access. Thank for the assist. Best wishes!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

allenn said:


> Do I need to set my main router as mixed, G and N, or can I set it as N only? I do not have any G wireless bridges or other devices. Linksys said my wireless network will perform better if N only.
> 
> The wireless CCK is limited to a 26 character key, so I had to change the key in 8 devices. Is there a way to enter > 26 characters?


For the first part of your post, if your router is single band and if you don't need any G clients, you will get better throughput on N only. The router only has to handle N and its security.

In general, N works has shorter range and more difficulty going through some walls, but it starts with double (or triple) throughput of G - depending on the router.

N also has less interference from microwaves, wireless phones, and other wifi in the neighborhood.

VOS posted a link to a good utility 'inSSIDer' in another thread, google it or search here - that shows you what channels your neighbors are using and it helps to change to other channels for less interference.

I have run into some devices that don't like the 'edge' channels - the higher or lower ones in the bands.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

allenn said:


> How do you get to the wireless CCK's GUI? Currently, I can access the WCCK through the HR24's Network Setup or unplug and replug it. In either case, you can enter hidden SSID and the security key, limited to 26 characters. I looked through the User Guide, but I cannot find GUI access. Thank for the assist. Best wishes!


Hook it up with an ethernet cable to your router, look in the router DHCP table and find it's MAC address and IP.

Then point your browser to that IP. While you're in there, set a static IP (outside of your DHCP range and unused) and then set the SSID / Security key.

Or change your security key in the router (and other clients) to WPA2 Personal and some short phrase like "Thisismysecuritykey" - something easy to remember. And continue programming from the HR2x.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

dennisj00 said:


> For the first part of your post, if your router is single band and if you don't need any G clients, you will get better throughput on N only. The router only has to handle N and its security.........
> 
> VOS posted a link to a good utility 'inSSIDer' in another thread, google it or search here - that shows you what channels your neighbors are using and it helps to change to other channels for less interference.
> 
> I have run into some devices that don't like the 'edge' channels - the higher or lower ones in the bands.


I will change the router from mixed G/N to N only. I guess the WCCK will operate in both G and N networks.

I downloaded 'inSSIDer', but it only works with a PC with a wireless adapter which I do not have. But I do have a Linksys Gaming Adapter attached to a PS3 which shows the channels being used by my neighbors. The houses are fairly close. I had the channel set to Auto, but it would select channel 4 or 11 which are the most popular among my neighbors. I selected channel 10 which is not being used.

Thanks for the assistance. Best wishes!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ch11 and ch10 are adjusted channels and you'll get no advantage of it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Things were so much simpler before home equipment started auto selecting. Everyone used channel 6 so left more room for the rest of us.


----------



## dexware (Mar 17, 2012)

"dennisj00" said:


> VOS posted a link to a good utility 'inSSIDer' in another thread, google it or search here - that shows you what channels your neighbors are using and it helps to change to other channels for less interference.
> 
> I have run into some devices that don't like the 'edge' channels - the higher or lower ones in the bands.


That's usually all for not these days when the power utilities are cycled from a storm or something. Most routers are defaulted to auto and will pick different channels. Some of my neighbors' routers I have noticed changing channels every couple of days. I gave up trying to keep mine one a cleaner channel.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dexware said:


> That's usually all for not these days when the power utilities are cycled from a storm or something. Most routers are defaulted to auto and will pick different channels. Some of my neighbors' routers I have noticed changing channels every couple of days. I gave up trying to keep mine one a cleaner channel.


Not sure what routers you're seeing but the 2Wires are selectable and stay with the selection until you change it.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

The WCCK is compatible with WPS, which eliminates the need to type in the key if your router also supports it.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

allenn said:


> I will change the router from mixed G/N to N only. I guess the WCCK will operate in both G and N networks.
> 
> I downloaded 'inSSIDer', but it only works with a PC with a wireless adapter which I do not have. But I do have a Linksys Gaming Adapter attached to a PS3 which shows the channels being used by my neighbors. The houses are fairly close. I had the channel set to Auto, but it would select channel 4 or 11 which are the most popular among my neighbors. I selected channel 10 which is not being used.
> 
> Thanks for the assistance. Best wishes!


If you have an Android-based phone or table, the WiFi Analyzer app (free) will show you channel usage and signal strengths.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

dennisj00 said:


> ...........Or change your security key in the router (and other clients) to WPA2 Personal and some short phrase like "Thisismysecuritykey" - something easy to remember.........


I am using WPA2 Personal, MAC Filtering, and SSID is not broadcasted. I shortened my pass phrase to less than 26 characters. I could not figure out how to enter more than 26 characters in the WCCK GUI screen which is displayed on initial setup. The User Manual says the security key is limited to 26 characters.



P Smith said:


> Ch11 and ch10 are adjusted channels and you'll get no advantage of it......


Ok, what channel do I select? My neighbors' houses are all close to me and every channel but 10 is being used. Many neighbors are AT&T 2Wire and there channel numbers change daily.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Look for signal level on each taken channel - select with lower; stay there for a few days to see if your connection sluggish or not.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Look for signal level on each taken channel - select with lower; stay there for a few days to see if your connection sluggish or not.


Great idea! Do I want a lower numbered channel or something in the middle?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Stick with signals and its quality not the ch##.


----------



## dexware (Mar 17, 2012)

"veryoldschool" said:


> Not sure what routers you're seeing but the 2Wires are selectable and stay with the selection until you change it.


All different brands seem to have this Auto channel as the default now. Seems many of them have the WPS security hole as well.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The Auto selection makes up for the people that never go into the router to make a change. For years, Ch. 6 was the default and created a bottleneck on 6.

If you set your router to a particular channel, the neighbors Auto settings will avoid your channel if the signal level is high enough to create a problem. In general, everyone set to Auto is much better than everyone defaulting to 6.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

dennisj00 said:


> ........If you set your router to a particular channel, the neighbors Auto settings will avoid your channel if the signal level is high enough to create a problem. In general, everyone set to Auto is much better than everyone defaulting to 6.


I agree, but in my case, the Linksys router's Auto is automatic set to the channel which my neighbors are on. I put my router on channel 10, because none of the neighbors' wireless use this channel, ever. My signal strength is 90 to 95 percent. The houses are close to each other, and the neighbors closest to me have 25 to 40 percent signal strengths. I have removed all of the G devices in my house, and I have everything set to N only. The wireless CCk seems to work better than my Linksys Gaming Adapter which is closer to the main router. My guess is the WCCK's transmitter / receiver are better for 2.4 GHz. I would like to convert to 5 GHz in the future. Best wishes!


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

a friend of mine went through the neighborhood changing everyone's router to fixed channels to avoid the automatic channel selection... his neighborhood is almost completeley on 1, 6, and 11. you would be surprised how many people never change the defaults on their routers...

fortunately, I live in the stix and I have no neighbors close enough to be a problem for me...


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The first thing I do with a Linksys (or any brand) router is put dd-wrt firmware on it, so I don't have a lot of experience with the firmware out of the box.


----------



## dexware (Mar 17, 2012)

"BAHitman" said:


> a friend of mine went through the neighborhood changing everyone's router to fixed channels to avoid the automatic channel selection... his neighborhood is almost completeley on 1, 6, and 11. you would be surprised how many people never change the defaults on their routers...
> 
> fortunately, I live in the stix and I have no neighbors close enough to be a problem for me...


1, 6, or 11 are pretty much your choices. Picking something like 10 has you fighting traffic on 6 and 11.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

dexware said:


> 1, 6, or 11 are pretty much your choices. Picking something like 10 has you fighting traffic on 6 and 11.


Ok, if 10 is a no, what channel would you suggest?

One of my neighbors alternates between channel 6 and 11 which one depends on the channel my other neighbor is on. Both have high signal strength.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

allenn said:


> Ok, if 10 is a no, what channel would you suggest?
> 
> One of my neighbors alternates between channel 6 and 11 which one depends on the channel my other neighbor is on. Both have high signal strength.


You should really find a way to look at the band.










As you can see here, even though there are others on the same channels, or near mine [the large one on the right], I'm well above their levels and they don't affect me at all.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> You should really find a way to look at the band......


You are correct on looking at the band. I am going to borrow a laptop and install the utility 'inSSIDer' I downloaded.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

In case anyone is interested, the D* Wireless CCK will operate on A, B, G, and N networks at either 2.4 GHz or 5 GHz. The WCCK can detect WEP and WPA2 security. Personal keys cannot exceed 26 characters. The SSID can be broadcasted or not broadcasted. In any case, it will connect if the SSID is entered. Best wishes.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You did exhausted tests - thanks for reporting here.

[I would add some tech info, but it would require to connect it to PC and open the box: chips, inside photos, etc]


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

No matter what channel I select, every 2wire router near me jumps to the very same channel. I put my router on channel 10, because no one was on that channel. Now, just the 2wires are on channel 10. If I select channel 6 or 11, the closest neighbors jump to 6 or 11. What's a guy to do? I have been keeping a log of router, signal strength, and channels. The pattern becomes apparent after a few log entries. I am not a WiFi expert, but this is ridiculous. Is there a way to stop the neighbors from switching to my channel? Keep in mind, the neighbors' signal strength is around 25 to 40 percent. Thanks for the ideas. Best wishes!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

They've got their algorithm backwards / inverted!

I'd probably go back to automatic and not worry about it!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would increase power of your router to max and use more secure pass-phrase.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

P Smith said:


> I would increase power of your router to max and use more secure pass-phrase.


Thanks for the replies!

I have MAC filtering, so no one can get on my network unless their MAC address is in the router's MAC Filter table. Maybe I will put it back to AUTO.

Best wishes!


----------



## rccoleman (Oct 10, 2007)

allenn said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> I have MAC filtering, so no one can get on my network unless their MAC address is in the router's MAC Filter table. Maybe I will put it back to AUTO.
> 
> Best wishes!


Or they spoof the MAC address. MAC address filtering isn't really security, just an inconvenience.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

rccoleman said:


> Or they spoof the MAC address. MAC address filtering isn't really security, just an inconvenience.


How do they know what MAC addresses are in the filter?


----------



## rccoleman (Oct 10, 2007)

There's a veritable how-to here: http://www.devx.com/security/Article/34741/1954

See the section that ends



> A MAC address can help an attacker hack into MAC-filtered access points. An access point authenticates MAC addresses in their auth frames before associating the client address, and an attacker can replicate this behavior by spoofing a MAC address extracted from the sniffed traffic. MAC-based filtering at access points is trivial.


----------



## allenn (Nov 19, 2005)

rccoleman said:


> There's a veritable how-to here: http://www.devx.com/security/Article/34741/1954
> 
> See the section that ends


Just when I thought my network was safe. I guess there is no cyber protection. I doubt my neighbors are spoofing MAC addresses, but it is great information. Thanks for the info. Best wishes!


----------

